# Lars & Krötenteich



## Lars776 (20. März 2012)

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier und plane und baue grad meinen ersten Teich. :shock
In dem Teich sollen vier Sumpfschildkröten und ein paar kleinbleibende einheimische Fische ihr zuhause finden.

Da ich nichts falsch machen möchte und jetzt noch Zeit ist etwas zu ändern wollte ich euch mal Bilder zeigen und euch fragen ob es noch etwas zu verbessern gibt?
Ich las schon das ein Schildkrötenteich nicht zu steile Wände haben sollte,da sie sonst evtl nicht mehr nach oben kommen um Luft zu holen.
Ich wollte einen schönen dicken Baumstamm in dem Teich einbringen der dann von der tiefsten Stelle nach oben führt.
Meint ihr das Reicht den __ Schildkröten um aus dem Loch rauszukommen?

Wie ihr seht kämpfe ich auch mit dem Sandstein verseuchten Boden,meint ihr nur Vlies reicht um die spitzen Ecken zu entschärfen?
Ich dachte auch daran die Lücken und die Sandsteinecken mit einer dünnen Schicht Estrich zu verkleiden und dann das Vlies einzubringen.

Das Loch hat eine Tiefe von 1,10m,denkt ihr das das verlegen der Folie probleme bei der Form macht?Möchte ja nicht zu viele Falten bekommen.Und wie kann ich am besten berechnen wie viel Folie ich benötige?

Das war es erstmal...ich habe bestimmt demnächst noch ein paar fragen 
Danke Lars


----------



## Zermalmer (20. März 2012)

*AW: Lars & Krötenteich*

Hallo und Willkommen Lars,

Wenn ich so die Hinweise zum Lebensraum der Sumpfschildkröte so lese, dann dürfte Dein Teich eine enorme Herrausforderung sein.

Wie schaut es denn eigentlich im Winter mit den gepanzerten Gesellen aus?


----------



## LotP (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lars & Krötenteich*

Hi,
ich würde schauen ob Folie überhaupt geeignet ist.
Ich halte es für gut möglich, dass die durch Krallen, Bisse oder Grabversuche kaputt gemacht wird.


----------



## Lars776 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lars & Krötenteich*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo und Willkommen Lars,
> 
> Wie schaut es denn eigentlich im Winter mit den gepanzerten Gesellen aus?



Hallo
Die __ Europäische Sumpfschildkröte kann das ganze Jahr über draussen gehalten werden wenn der Teich tief genug ist und nicht durchfriert.




LotP schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde schauen ob Folie überhaupt geeignet ist.
> Ich halte es für gut möglich, dass die durch Krallen, Bisse oder Grabversuche kaputt gemacht wird.



Da sind keine Probleme zu erwarten,der Züchter von dem ich die Tiere habe pflegt seit über 20 Jahren ca 25 __ Schildkröten in seinem Teich ohne das etwas passiert ist.Die Tiere neigen auch nicht dazu zu buddeln oder zu beißen..sind ja auch keine Schnappschildkröten 

Kann mir noch jemand bei den ganzen anderen Fragen helfen ?


----------



## katja (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lars & Krötenteich*

hallo lars und :willkommen im forum

ich kann dir nur die frage mit der folie beantworten: letzte woche habe ich auch folie verlegt, mein "krater" ist nur 65 cm tief und es hat keinen spaß gemacht, falten ohne ende :evil

wenn es möglich ist, würde ich an deiner stelle den teich noch weiter nach hinten ziehen und eben aus dem krater ne größere tiefzone buddeln.


----------



## Christine (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lars & Krötenteich*

Hallo Lars,

wie groß ist denn der Teich von dem Züchter? Mir scheint das Loch, dass Du in der Mitte gebuddelt hast, etwas zu klein, um die __ Schildkröten darin zu überwintern. Vielleicht solltest Du mit dem Züchter mal über das Projekt sprechen, wenn er Ahnung hat, kann er Dir auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## Hagalaz (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lars & Krötenteich*

Hi hatte meine Teich eigentlich auch als Schildkrötenteich angelegt und in die Materie eingelesen....
Wie viel Liter soll der Teich den mal fassen? Maße wären nicht schlecht.
Mir scheint, dass deine Tiefste Stelle ziemlich steil ist, wie bei mir (dein Teich errinert mich allgemein ziemlich an meinen)
Wenn die Wände so steil sind wird die Folie dort ziemlich faltig lässt sich nicht verhindern aber wie bei mir  hast du wenig Platz da was flacher zu machen wie auch immer.
Ein großer, mindestens 2/3 des Teiches, Bereich sollte Flachwasser also max. 20 cm tiefe haben da __ Schildkröten sich hier wärmen.
Zu deiner sorge mit dem rauskommen du kannst die Folie auch mit Kork oder ähnlichem bekleben dann kommen die sicher raus. Hängt von der Art ab ob du Sumpfschildkröten z.B.Emys orbicularis oder __ Wasserschildkröten z.B. Trachemys scripta elegans halten willst. Ich gehe einfach mal von E. orbicularis aus die schwimmen nicht durchs Wasser sondern gehen am Grund von daher würde ich aufjedenfall die Folie mit irgendetwas bekleben kannst sie auch mit Betong oder soetwas bestreichen, natürlich wasserfester.
Hoffe ich konnte bisschen helfen.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lars & Krötenteich*

:willkommen im Forum Lars.

Die Frage ist natürlich immer wo Du zu Hause bist und wie euer Klima im Winter ist...
1,10m halte _ich persönlich _auch für zu flach...

Mehrere Stämme/Äste über den Teich sollten sich gut machen um den __ Kröten einen guten Ein- und Ausstieg zu ermöglichen.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Lars776 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lars & Krötenteich*

Hallo
Wohne in Niedersachsen,bei Göttingen und hier sagt man das sogar 80 cm frostsicher wären und bei 1,00m ich auf der sicheren Seite wär.


----------



## witch127 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lars & Krötenteich*

Hallo Lars, ich habe letztes Jahr einen Schildkrötenteich angelegt, der auch an der tiefsten Stelle 1,10 m tief ist. Ich habe meine Emys aber trotzdem eingefangen und im Kühlschrank überwintert. Mir war das doch zu unsicher. 
Ich habe es auch so gemacht, dass von der tiefsten STelle ein Ast nach oben verläuft. Meine Emys laufen auch nicht "den Abhang hoch", sondern sie schwimmen. In den niederen Bereich, der ca. 25-30 cm tief ist kommen sie wirklich nur, wenn sie Hunger haben. Lieber halten sie sich auf den Ästen über dem tieferen Gebiet auf, damit sie schnell abtauchen können. Aus dem Loch rauszukommen ist m. E. überhaupt kein Problem für die Tierchen. Die letzte Emy habe ich erwischt, als es wirklich schon seeeeeehr kalt war und ich sie schon abgeschrieben hatte. Da paddelte sie plötzlich vor mir im Teich rum. Langsam zwar, aber immerhin. 
Wichtig ist, dass sie am Rand was haben, an dem sie sich festhalten und ggf. rausklettern können. Ich habe bis jetzt Ufermatten verlegt, die aber nicht ideal sind. Werde dieses Jahr mal Ausschau nach Kiesmatten halten und die dann am Rand entlang verlegen. Auch die Umrandung muss ich noch anders gestalten. 

Falten wirst Du nicht ganz vermeiden können, aber Du kannst sie ja einigermaßen "schön legen", damit sie nicht so auffallen. 

Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und seinen Bewohnern...

Edit: Habe noch vergessen zu gewähnen, dass ich Dir unbedingt rate, Schwimminseln einzubringen. Ich habe dafür Kork aus der Aquaristik genommen, darauf sonnen sie sich unheimlich gern! Und viele Pflanzen zum Verstecken... 

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem "Projekt", das aber auch noch nicht fertig ist.


----------



## Zermalmer (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lars & Krötenteich*



Lars776 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wohne in Niedersachsen,bei Göttingen und hier sagt man das sogar 80 cm frostsicher wären und bei 1,00m ich auf der sicheren Seite wär.


Hallo Lars,
das mit dem 'frostsicher ab 80cm' bezieht sich im Normalfall auf Erdreich.
Das ist das Maß, wenn man z.B. Abwasserrohre im Erdreich verlegt, damit recht sicher ist, das das Wasser dort nicht beim Abfliessen gefriert und somit Frostschäden entstehen bzw. bei Feuchterem Erdreich es so gefriert, das das Erdreich die Leitungen beschädigt.

Deswegen werden Teichtiefen von 1,20 und mehr empfohlen, damit genug 'Polster' da ist, falls es halt doch mal extrem friert.
Im Winterteich mit 50cm und ggf. mehr Freiraum lässt es scih einfach anders leben und ruhen als in einem "Pölsterchen" von 20-30cm. (Worst-Case halt)

Ich finde die Idee von Christine gut, dass Du neben den Tipps von hier auch nochmal Deinen Profi vor Ort konsultierst.
Wenn er nicht nur auf verkaufen aus ist, dann wird er Dir helfen und vielleicht auch noch den ein oder anderen guten Tipp verraten


----------

